
Richard Gere Has a Theory About Why Mainstream Hollywood Dumped Him - tryingagainbro
https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/04/richard-gere-hollywood-china?
======
Cozumel
I don't think it's so much that "it'd upset the Chinese" as the fact that he
just got old, there's better (younger) actors out there that bring more to the
table. He had a good run though.

------
tryingagainbro
to the admins: the submission is not intended to be political, just
interesting to see how things change.

~~~
grzm
If you are wondering whether the submission is appropriate for HN, it's always
good to review the guidelines:

> _What to Submit_

 _On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one 's intellectual curiosity._

 _Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they 're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Ideological or political battle
or talking points. Videos of pratfalls or disasters, or cute animal pictures.
If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic._

Another I ask myself is what I expect (not hope) the resulting discussion to
look like. Is it constructive and civil?

If it passes these, I think in general you can feel confident that the mods
(and the HN community) will find it useful.

